# Redness at base of fins



## Kaymondel (Apr 3, 2017)

A few of my peacocks/haps have developed a redness at the base of their fins. It's not really confined to a specific fin as I have seen it on all outside of the caudal fin.

Using the API test kit, my tank parameters are all fine. Water changes weekly-biweekly. Temperature at 79 F, pH at 8.

Not sure what it could be. Doesn't seem to harm the fish as they all are still ravenous and swimming normally. No labored breathing at all. Just the redness.

Any help, treatment (if needed), or information would be awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are the actual test results?

What percentage of water is changed at one time?


----------



## Kaymondel (Apr 3, 2017)

Deeda said:


> What are the actual test results?
> 
> What percentage of water is changed at one time?


Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 0

For water changes, it's roughly one third or so. More specifically every other week its like 33% where I rearrange the decor. The weeks in between it's closer to 25% with just it being a water change only.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Not to be rude, but have you performed the Nitrate test correctly..?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree that either the test may have been performed incorrectly or the test kit is out of date.

Is this still the 60G tank you posted about before and what size/how many fish in the tank?


----------



## Kaymondel (Apr 3, 2017)

shiftyfox said:


> Not to be rude, but have you performed the Nitrate test correctly..?


Yeah I have, not rude, totally fair question.

I realize that a 0 based on the API test kit cannot actually be a hard 0 (same with ammonia/nitrite). The solution when tested was the top bar (yellow).


----------



## Kaymondel (Apr 3, 2017)

Deeda said:


> I agree that either the test may have been performed incorrectly or the test kit is out of date.
> 
> Is this still the 60G tank you posted about before and what size/how many fish in the tank?


75 gallon tank, roughly 3-5", with 15 fish. Feeding once a day with every third or fourth day being skipped.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For any cycled tank we would expect a nitrate reading, especially with only 30% or even 25% changed weekly in a fully stocked tank.

While you guys continue to sort that out...redness at the base of the fins suggests septicemia which is a serious symptom but does not help you determine the source. Any other symptoms?

The treatment we would usually suggest would be clean water.


----------



## Kaymondel (Apr 3, 2017)

Reran the nitrate test, photo attached (test kit expires 2024).

Fish have had the fin redness for a little while, exact time frame unknown. No behavioral changes or anything, everyone eats and swims freely. No one really hides at the top or corners. Mostly just curious if it's something to be concerned about or can ignore.

I use Seachem prime as well as their malawi lake buffer/cichlid salt when doing the water changes. Using a syringe for the prime addition (when the water is in the bucket before going in the tank).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Septicemia is blood poisoning. It is serious and hard to cure.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

As mentioned, your Nitrates test tube should not be yellow, it should show some nitrates indicated by an orange colour when tested. 
Two quick Nitrates tests below from two of my tanks this morning. The left tube is a tank that the water was changed only yesterday but still shows 5ppm and the other changed last thur showing approx 10ppm



http://imgur.com/ylfPiaV


----------

